# MBNA Personal Loans



## Ireland.1 (13 Jan 2009)

Have MBNA stopped doing personal loans?

I have tried contacting them but never seem to get through to a live person always an automated service.


----------



## Booter (13 Jan 2009)

What number are you trying? The general customer service number will drive you nuts with automated options.

Direct number for Loans is 1800211415 (Spoke to them today, after waiting about 30 seconds)


----------



## Ireland.1 (13 Jan 2009)

Thank you.  I will give them a call today.


----------

